# Up cycling grinder



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Watching this and thought I would share , this just proves you don't have to spend stupid to make life easier , and hey if you are happy with the results .

Have a happy Sunday


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

It's great if you have the skills, tools, and time. Fun too I'd imagine and I really wish I could do it. However when you think how long this would take for an average grind quality, a ready made machine like the Niche is actually quite justifiable.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oblivion said:


> It's great if you have the skills, tools, and time. Fun too I'd imagine and I really wish I could do it. However when you think how long this would take for an average grind quality, a ready made machine like the Niche is actually quite justifiable.


not as cheap though


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

True but it kind of depends on how you value your time. It would take me a number of days to produce something that aligns properly, plus researching and obtaining a suitable motor etc.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a waste of time with a Hario :/ the burr end wobble on that grinder is an absolute joke, until that is fixed I'd suggest you use it as a spice grinder









T.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dsc said:


> It's a waste of time with a Hario :/ the burr end wobble on that grinder is an absolute joke, until that is fixed I'd suggest you use it as a spice grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything, having a static motor on the end instead of a handcrank should help that.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sadly not on this grinder, the shaft holding the bottom burr is held in plastic bushings which have enough slack for the whole shaft to move side to side when beans are being crushed. I'm also fairly sure it's not even properly centered within the outer burr :/

T.


----------

